# Police Officer Jason Gresko



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Jason Gresko*

Willoughby Police Department, Ohio

End of Watch: Friday, September 21, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* Not available
*Tour:* Not available
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 9/21/2012
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Jason Gresko was killed in a vehicle collision on Harmony Lane while responding to an emergency call at approximately 9:35 pm.

His patrol car collided with a pickup truck and then struck a tree, causing serious injuries. He was transported to Lake West Medical Center where he succumbed to his injuries.

Officer Gresko had also served with the Cleveland Clinic Police Department.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Police Chief Jack Beckwith
Willoughby Police Department
36700 Euclid Avenue
Willoughby, OH 44094

Phone: (440) 953-4212

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21394-police-officer-jason-gresko#ixzz27E5QSItt​


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Gresko


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIp Officer


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIp Officer


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

R.I.P. Officer Gresko


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

RIP sheepdog


----------

